# openoffice i flaga branding...

## canis_lupus

Mam sobie skompilowane OO 2.4 z flaga branding. W make.conf nic nie zmieniałem a podczas emerge -puDN wywala mi:

```
Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/crypto++-5.5.2  USE="sse2%*"

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-122 [121]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.2.5 [2.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24 [1.1.22]

[ebuild     UD] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.3.8.3-r1 [6.4.0.6] USE="bzip2*"

[ebuild     U ] kde-misc/krusader-1.90.0 [1.80.0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.4.0  USE="opengl%* (-branding%*)"

```

Co jest grane? Ja rozumiem że może to jest głupstwo, ale zastanawiam się czemu tak się dzieje nagle a nic nie zmieniałem oprócz regularnych updateów systemu.

----------

## Arfrever

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.4.0  USE="opengl%* (-branding%*)"
> ```
> ...

 

Przeczytaj opis "--verbose" w:

```
man emerge
```

----------

## canis_lupus

Wiem co to jest verbose, ale jego wynik nie mówi nic więcej...

----------

## unK

Flaga branding została wywalona, a dodana flaga opengl, proste.

----------

## Wojtek_

Ma ktos moze 'orginalnego' splashscreena? Ten przerobiony przez Gentoo jest po prostu obrzydliwy z lekka. Z gory wielkie dzieki.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## Poe

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> Ma ktos moze 'orginalnego' splashscreena? Ten przerobiony przez Gentoo jest po prostu obrzydliwy z lekka. Z gory wielkie dzieki.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Wojtek

 

nie walnales sie przypadkiem w tematach?....  :Confused: 

----------

## canis_lupus

 *unK wrote:*   

> Flaga branding została wywalona, a dodana flaga opengl, proste.

 

To widzę że developerom sie nudzić zaczyna. Co im ta flaga przeszkadzała?

----------

## unK

```
unknown@localhost openoffice $ grep branding openoffice-2.4.0.ebuild 

   # Original branding results in black splash screens for some, so forcing ours
```

----------

## Wojtek_

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *Wojtek_ wrote:*   Ma ktos moze 'orginalnego' splashscreena? Ten przerobiony przez Gentoo jest po prostu obrzydliwy z lekka. Z gory wielkie dzieki.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Wojtek 
> ...

 

Bynajmniej sie nie walnalem - chodzi mi wlasnie o splasha z OO. Wlasnie przez wywalenie flagi 'branding' jestesmy wszyscy zmuszeni ogladac male piekne gentoo'owe logo.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

